# Free Pedigreed Racing Homer



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a nice grizzle, right leg was broken and I had to cut the band off, looks to be a hen maybe? I cant race it on the YB team with n o band so here is your chance at a nice stock bird, You send me a box and pay for shipping.I will send the cut band with the bird, would like this bird to go to a new or young flyer.Hey Becky better check this one out.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hey i wonder if hmoob would be intrested send hmoobj8 a pm


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I will give the post a day or so so everyone can see it, This is a very well bred pigeon, I am flying 2 off this pair now they are both doing very well


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it definitely a cock? I have a widowed hen that might want to go to dinner with him.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not positive on the sex this is a 2011 YB


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish I had my breeder sections done I'd taker her otherwise. This is my first year flying and am the youngest in my club lol.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

LOLS thank



tipllers rule said:


> hey i wonder if hmoob would be intrested send hmoobj8 a pm


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow that is what i need. i have the same colors and trying to keep it in my loft white but mine have with lil grizzle but laced tails. i am needing a hen to go with one of my cock birds right now. where do you live?


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

and i would even take a cock right now it dont matter.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

and i am just getting started btw i am training 6 right now


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not sure of the sex, could be cock or hen. This is going to be tough to pick the right person for this bird, this is a racing bred homer so it should go to someone getting started out racing. There is some strong bloodlines in this birds ped.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

pigeonboy14 said:


> and i would even take a cock right now it dont matter.


It looks like your search is over.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> It looks like your search is over.


Need to run the post at least for this evening to give everyone a fair shot, then I will decide.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*More pics*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*This is her sister from last year, flown out to 300mi.*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Sis again AU 10 902 CORP*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will who gonna get it>?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Bird is spoken for going to its new home next week.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> will who gonna get it>?


I have a YB for you, sent you a PM


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*This one is for you*



HmoobH8wj said:


> will who gonna get it>?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a different bird, the only baby in the loft that survived the mink attack in my breeder loft, I have named it Miracle, It was going on my YB team but I am gifting it to you, Just wanted to see you have a bird you can fly.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Roller mike said:


> This is a different bird, the only baby in the loft that survived the mink attack in my breeder loft, I have named it Miracle, It was going on my YB team but I am gifting it to you, Just wanted to see you have a bird you can fly.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*This is your baby Hmoob*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hmoob u better take it lol ....or i will..j/k
roller_mike have great homers ..(i heard)


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Very cool!*

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope she or he comes on my day off  got ur m/o right after work .. now if the post office was open 24/7 ... happy mothers day wife Haha Haha ha


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't you love Pigeon-Talk! Lots of nice people here.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

have you raced her any or just as a breeder? im still talking to my dad about it. we dont know how much shipping would be.


----------

